# Burlington New Jersey bottles



## Richard White (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm currently researching bottles from Burlington, New Jersey.  I wonder if I could ask the members here to send me an email with a list of any Burlington bottles they have in their collection, so that I can try to find if there are any that I've missed in almost 40 years of collecting and researching.  Also, would you be interested in having a photograph of any of your bottles used in a book I am preparing on the subject?

 email:  rwhite@thewildlifemuseum.org

 Members can post in the thread if they think anyone else might be interested.

 Thank you so much.

 Richard White


----------



## deep digger (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi  there are quite a few early sodas from burlington. These are the ones i know of, Powells mineral water 8 sided blue iron pontil, powell and dr burrs mineral water 8 sided blue and green both iron pontil,s keys green pony style iron pontil, s keys blue iron pontil mug based this comes in taper and blob top, craft green slug plate iron pontil with glass works on reverse, vandergrift green iron pontil with glass works on reverse, j foy  in a slug plate iron pontil with brown stout in reverse. I think that covers the pontil age sodas if you know of others please let me know thanks Kev.


----------



## Richard White (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks, Kevin.  No new names, but I did not have a record of a Powell's without Dr. Burr, so added one variety.  Do you have these bottles?

 Rich


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not familiar with any patent medicines from there but am interested to hear of them if there are some.


----------



## Richard White (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not aware of any proprietary medicines from Burlington (unless the Cheesman is proprietary) , but there are a number of embossed pharmacy stock bottles:

 Weaver / Perscriptionist / Burlington, N.J.   [Henry B. Weaver]
 Williams / Opp. Station / Burlington, N.J.
 J. H. Cameron / Burlington, N.J.
 J. W. Davis / Druggist / Burlington, N.J.
 J. R. Cheesman / Cough Cure / Burlington, N.J.  [probably Cheeseman]
 W. A. Finnigan / Burlington, N.J.  (Citrate of Magnesia embossed on back)
 J. C. Miller
 John A. Vandergrift
 C. P. Smith / Druggist / Burlington N.J.  [Charles P. Smith]

 These all seem to have been made by either the Millville Bottle Works, or by Whitehall Tatum.

 Rich


----------



## deep digger (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Mike, Yes i have all of those bottles.


----------



## deep digger (Jul 12, 2009)

I may have some burlington sodas for sale in the near future if anyone is interested. Kev


----------



## Richard White (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are some of the burlington soda bottles of which I am aware.  There are several of which I do not yet have drawings.  These are preliminary drawings, and haven't been cleaned up by the illustrator.


----------



## Richard White (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is the next lot:


----------



## Richard White (Jul 15, 2009)

Third lot of crowns:


----------

